# favorite driving shoes



## SmashinIt (Jul 16, 2009)

Post a pic and/or a link and the description of your favorite driving shoes


----------



## Vegas.Six (Aug 14, 2010)

I drive barefoot!


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

Vegas.Six said:


> I drive barefoot!


 lol hot summer days I do too.


----------



## Martell (May 18, 2010)

993s :0)


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Vegas.Six said:


> I drive barefoot!


:thumbup:


----------



## DubbinDew (Jul 19, 2010)

Doc martins and Vans... covers everything I do actually...


----------



## 99Golf20 (Oct 3, 2004)

http://web.ipath.com/

Can't go wrong with hemp and skate padding


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Usually just Nike Shocks...

I hate driving my 5spd in flip-flops, but have no problem with the DSG.


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

Nike Blazers (pink) whaddup breh


----------



## mopman93 (Apr 6, 2010)

my omp's or nike 6.0s


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably my nikes, don't know what kind they are or even a link to them. They were only like 60 bucks.


----------



## Ervinmudkips (Aug 10, 2010)

Addidas goodyears


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Converse All Stars low tops.


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

Fresh pair of og JAAAYYYYZZZ ftw


----------



## armenianboi (Sep 8, 2009)

puma. there wicked comfy. i need to get a new pair of shoes its gonna suck getting used to it. lol


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I second Puma!!!! You get a good feeling shoe and you can feel the car really well when you use them vs a thicker shoe IMO.


----------



## lbruzda44 (Aug 25, 2010)

How bout these bad boy iron man shoes


----------



## alexloramer (Sep 2, 2010)

I've never really thought about this. Those iron man one's look like some pretty bad boys. Wouldn't mind me a pair of those. I don't have a preference, however, I don't like driving in flip flops.


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

I love to drive in these...











but they have to be a pair of my worn in ones or they just dont feel right.


----------



## jsimp12 (Jul 11, 2004)

Rods here...


----------



## vw-devil (Mar 9, 2008)

Puma Race Cat

I keep them in my car behind my seat at all times


----------



## glockmk3 (Aug 31, 2010)

GVZBORA said:


> Converse All Stars low tops.


:thumbup:


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

When I'm cruisin in my aircooled dubs birks all the way.... When I'm in the TDI I have a pair of simple shoes I enjoy wearing


----------



## figgytriniman (Sep 5, 2007)

These r tha only things tha touch my peddles:


----------



## Chilangoleon (Apr 15, 2010)

I go with the paul walker look in the first F&F

CHUCKS


----------



## LashCM (Jul 1, 2010)

My air jordan 7s. I love them !!! Light and quick!!!!! My clutch foot is stupendous!!!!!!


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

I just found these today in my closet and forgot about them, so i put them on and took a cruise loved them going to start driving in these alot more!


----------



## falconeight (Oct 29, 2007)

I dont have favorite driving shoes but I do have a favorite driving man thong.


----------



## Slowride88 (Oct 19, 2009)

i dont wear anything but dcs but i wear a 13 so sometimes my feet get caught on a pedal or something i need to find something good though


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Puma Future Cats:










Puma Speed Cats:










Diesels:


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

I like to drive in my vans or converse fo sho


----------



## 2. slow (Jul 11, 2010)

heels


----------

